# Linux for a noob



## pt (Oct 11, 2007)

i finnaly decided to try linux, so wich is the better one for a complete linux noob (like me)
free or paid, just the best, and easiest to use
thanks


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 11, 2007)

Free. If it's free, it's better 

IMO this applies to everything.


----------



## pt (Oct 11, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Free. If it's free, it's better
> 
> IMO this applies to everything.



i'm goign to get it free anyway (even the paid ones) so i don't care


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you PT, I wanna try it. I am planning on trying Ubuntu 7.10. The only issues is w/newer component support, drivers for those newer components, and for me, X-Fi sound support, and that's aside from the lower gaming performance, and in some instances barely-to-no gaming support in comparision to XP/Vista. But Linux is getting better, from what I've read, most use Linux for basic/movies/tunes and XP for gaming in a dual boot config. But this is from what I was told and what I've read.


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

i want it for everything i do on a pc except gaming 
music, movies, msn, web browser, and little more


----------



## von kain (Oct 12, 2007)

there is always wine for games on linux.............


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

i know
but wich is the best linux for a noob?


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 12, 2007)

Ubuntu is a good beginners and advanced Linux OS. Install Beryl on Ubuntu and it looks great


----------



## francis511 (Oct 12, 2007)

Some of the newer distros are way better than they used to be.Ubuntu is good for first time use.Others to try are Mepis and Knoppix.Those three all have "live" cds you can try without installing.Linux never really got behind games though.As a browser / e-mail pc, the threat of viruses is much lower.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just remembered , try http://distrowatch.com/ for consolidated list.


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm interested in these live cd's
what are they?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2007)

You stick them in, reboot and boot to CD, it will boot up the Linux OS on the Live CD w/o installing it. You can use the OS and get a feel for it, to see if you like it or not. Granted it won't perform exactly like or as fast as the installed OS it'll give you an idea of what it does to see if that's what you want. And it seems some distro's have install and live options on one disc now-a-days so if you like it, reboot and install.


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2007)

that's what i need
link to one?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it's just Ubuntu.com or Ubuntu.org for the main site, or go to the ISO page listed in a link up above. I used my Utorrent because the download was faster than my browser connection.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Oct 12, 2007)

Definitely Ubuntu is the way to go, but I'd wait till the 18th for the newest version to be released.  Be warned with Live CD's though, they're terribly slow compared to installing it to your hard drive.

Edit:  If you're dead set on a Live CD and you've got plenty of CD-R's just use the Release Candidate for Ubuntu 7.10 that was released today.  Then on the 18th burn yourself the final version.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

I would also reccomend Ubuntu. Easy to use and there is a large base of 'noobs' on IRC wanting to help each other 

If you REALLY want to learn how to use it, whenever possible always take the hardest route, configure an application through its .conf file not a GUI e.t.c. After you learn these things everything else is easy and logical ( my first linux os was Gentoo ).

Also as for usage, i use Kubuntu for worry free downloading, watching TV/movies/videos, browsing the web and chatting. I use Vista aswell for gaming and other things. They are both equal, i just use whatever OS i am on for the rest of my tasks.

Anyway hope you enjoy Kubuntu


----------



## Wile E (Oct 13, 2007)

Fedora is also worth looking into. Another very easy to use distro, and packed with features.


----------



## DIBL (Oct 15, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> Definitely Ubuntu is the way to go, but I'd wait till the 18th for the newest version to be released.



Actually, the Release Candidate is available now, and you might avoid the "server congestion" that is inevitable on the 18th - 20th.  If you install RC now, and then update it as we get closer to the 18th, you will have the final version when it is released (but without the slooooooooooow download).  

p.s. -- I recommend the "Alternate Install" CD, versus Live CD, if you already know that there are no major hardware issues.  Alternate Install gives you more visibility and control over the process, including where to place the Grub bootloader.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2007)

Try suse

http://www.opensuse.org/


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just download the larger distributions and install them in VMware to get an idea of how they are.


----------



## pt (Oct 15, 2007)

VMware?
and i might try suse


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 15, 2007)

pt said:


> VMware?
> and i might try suse



VM > virtual machine, see it as a PC emulator even though technically it isn't emulating. ie like you can have a virtual SNES with snes9x/zsnes or a virtual n64 with project 64 VMware gives you a virtual machine, however it's a bit more advanced. Just try it, you'll love testing new stuff in it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 15, 2007)

ubunbtu or kubuntu(has the start bar on the bottom like windows)


----------



## 7mm (Oct 16, 2007)

Try MintKinux, Completely Based On Ubuntu, Yet At Best. Unlike Ubuntu/Kubuntu, Mint Comes With Nearly NO Restrictions. Multimedia Codecs are PreLoaded & That's Fun. No Sure About The Beryl Activated By Default. It Also Comes With KDE Version Too.

You Could Try Even PCLinuxOS2007 As Well, Based On Mandriva & It Also Has Very Few Restrictions, Can Run Most Multimedia Stuff. Drivers Detected Eas'ly Too. Good Luck Champ.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 17, 2007)

Im still deciding as to which Distro i should load to dual boot. Always been a Kubuntu fan but started to think i might change (Introduction of Dolphin shocks me!!!, not suprised as ubuntu is a gnome project ).

Anyway im after a KDE enviroment that looks as good as Vista ( i shall explain further on ) and if not debian, is quite often updated and has a good package manager.

When i say as good as vista, the Openoffice found in Ubuntu/Kubuntu looks ugly where as the version in windows is quite minimalistic and professional like (i know its not a word ) I also find everything looks alot nicer on windows (Especially vista ).


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2007)

Gruelius said:


> Im still deciding as to which Distro i should load to dual boot. Always been a Kubuntu fan but started to think i might change (Introduction of Dolphin shocks me!!!, not suprised as ubuntu is a gnome project ).
> 
> Anyway im after a KDE enviroment that looks as good as Vista ( i shall explain further on ) and if not debian, is quite often updated and has a good package manager.
> 
> When i say as good as vista, the Openoffice found in Ubuntu/Kubuntu looks ugly where as the version in windows is quite minimalistic and professional like (i know its not a word ) I also find everything looks alot nicer on windows (Especially vista ).


Perhaps try Fedora.


----------



## wiak (Oct 17, 2007)

Suse is the best for newbies
atleast it was for me


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont really like how Redhat and Debian use a stable old kernel for ages then upgrade it to the latest, so maybe no to Fedora.

I downloaded suse and ill give that a go, i like the integration of openoffice and i want to see how bad the package managment truly is


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2007)

Gruelius said:


> I dont really like how Redhat and Debian use a stable old kernel for ages then upgrade it to the latest, so maybe no to Fedora.
> 
> I downloaded suse and ill give that a go, i like the integration of openoffice and i want to see how bad the package managment truly is


Fedora doesn't use the old kernels. Fedora isn't the same as Red Hat. It's always ahead, as it's not aimed at the enterprise market.


----------

